# a few new contortrix pics



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

she got her first taste of a semi proper set up today, still on paper until shes eaten a couple of times though.

















I got this idea from one of viper keepers videos a while back, and it seemed like a good idea so I have tried it out, see how it goes.








and the freindly little thing herself, her name is Cow, dont ask


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunner mate...yes i saw that on Als vid also....seems a great idea


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a very attractive little snake there! Nice!

I agree that the whole "hoop above the hide box" makes a lot of sense. Anything that minimises actual close contact with the snake is just a little extra bit of insurance against an accident.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Not a Dig Si, but cant she get out of the Vent, thats missing..?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

good question mate, the vent has a piece of rubber tapped over it with this white tape that they use at my dads work, to tape up wiring looms on helicopters, put it like this I couldnt even peel it off a viv the other day, so the rubber is taped on with that, then ontop of the rubber, is a titanium plate stuck on with this same tape, so its impossible for the snake to get off, and bloody hard for me to peel off


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

oo right, thats my question answered then mate...shes a stunner yet again


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

The poor thing! Fancy calling her that!! I did warn you she was feisty!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

She's nice looking and nice set up the zip ties work great.


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

Is that a copperhead?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Emerald Serpent said:


> Is that a copperhead?


Yep sir


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Yep sir


Thanks, I was trying to dig out a book and only found it now:lol2:. 

Agkistrodon contortrix = Copperhead

Sorry, but I'm not too familiar with the Latin names except for the more common herps:blush:. Beautiful animal by the way!!.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Emerald Serpent said:


> Thanks, I was trying to dig out a book and only found it now:lol2:.
> 
> Agkistrodon contortrix = Copperhead
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not too familiar with the Latin names except for the more common herps:blush:.


No worries, its a nice copperhead aswell


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Of course it is Dec, Si got it from us!!! :no1:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Of course it is Dec, Si got it from us!!! :no1:


lol, its true : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah she certainly is a nice one, well in looks anyway, temperment shes just misunderstood I think, but I am pleased with her thanks Marie:no1:


----------



## atheris (May 7, 2008)

Cracking copperhead mate, nice deep colours


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice Si.


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Shes gorgeous, ive always been interested in venomous snakes but i dont have the facilities to keep them.

Jag.


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Si that is one very stunning snake mate.

I would love to go into DWA in a few years but need to build my facility first so that they are well out of the kids way.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks alot guys, shes my favourite venomous at the moment, im proud of her.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

aw wow shes so gorgeous, really stunning


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Jade


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

SiUK The vent missing at the back. 

Something I learnt was to put a slit in the side of the hole where you can put the cables 


But the snake absolutely stunning mate.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've always been partial to copperheads... looking good!!!:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the vent broke when I was trying to do it, but its got a titanium plate, taped over it with aircraft wiring loom tape so its not goinjg anywhere :lol2: 

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

SiUK said:


> the vent broke when I was trying to do it, but its got a titanium plate, taped over it with aircraft wiring loom tape so its not goinjg anywhere :lol2:
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys.


Lol Your supposed to take the vent out first Si 

Either way looking good


----------

